# Will a 68-69 GTO front clip fit on a 71 LeMans?



## team39763 (Oct 2, 2008)

My wife and I like the 68-69 GTO front grille(she wouldn't mind the one with the hide-away headlights). Anyway, the car we are going to be working on is a 71 LeMans. They look like the same body style, but I'm not familiar with what interchanges on these Pontiacs. I'd appreciate any help or advice. Thanks.


----------



## team39763 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just realized that there's that bodyline on the fenders and it won't look right with the bodyline on the rear and not on the front. I think I'm just gonna go look for a different car. I'm gonna look for a 68 Tempest or something.


----------

